# Why don't you go on an adventure in 2022?



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

I found this meme I saved a few years back. CoVid got in the way of me doing anything then, but ... 

Reasons aren't excuses, they're just obstacles, and obstacles can be got round or tackled.

None of us are getting younger, each year our capacity to do something like this gets less.

Got to do something in 2022 regardless.


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

We've had a New Zealand trip planned for and paid for 2 years now, they won't let us in. Not without 14 days of quarantining, which we won't do. It's getting old.


----------



## Mountainfrog (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm not a world traveler, but yeah, no time like the present. I live in the Southwest and am planning some road trips. There is no guarantee that any of us will be here tomorrow. A quote from a fly fishing sign I had on my wall, "Do not put off 'till tomorrow, what can be enjoyed today." I'll see you on the trails in Sedona, or fly fishing the Colorado River, or I won't see you at all.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

nOOky said:


> We've had a New Zealand trip planned for and paid for 2 years now, they won't let us in. Not without 14 days of quarantining, which we won't do. It's getting old.


Don't give up. It is well worth the wait.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Velobike said:


> I found this meme I saved a few years back. CoVid got in the way of me doing anything then, but ...
> 
> Reasons aren't excuses, they're just obstacles, and obstacles can be got round or tackled.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reminder. I didn't adventure enough in 2021.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

We're trying to go somewhere in February, but we may get skunked out again.

There's a lot of things to see and do in the USA .... thinking of a van trip to Arizona/New Mexico


----------



## Calsun (May 12, 2021)

Flying anywhere is an unnecessary risk with the combination of the pandemic and so many fools refusing to get vaccinated. Our travels are with our motorhome where we can avoid airports, crowded planes, hotels, and restaurants. 

A separate issue is that attendance in the national parks doubled in 2020 over 2019 and doubled again in 2021. We need to stay with BLM land camping areas.


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

sgltrak said:


> Don't give up. It is well worth the wait.


Airline tickets etc. are already paid for and we almost have to go when we can. We did a nice France/Italy/Switzerland vacation last August and we've seen quite a bit of the U.S. already. Headed to Washington state in January, but the chance that we'll go to anywhere where there are huge bunches of people ain't happening.


----------



## CEB (Mar 17, 2005)

Yes indeed ladies and gents, 2020 was giant ZERO, 2021 one trip slipped in (Downieville CA) I've got one trip in March 2022 (Oaxaca), and hope to book a whole lot more. Come Feb 2022, I'll be 64 and there's no waiting around anymore. Pack light, eat right and bike to your uppermost delight.............. that's what I think.


----------



## angelo (Sep 3, 2004)

sgltrak said:


> Don't give up. It is well worth the wait.


Right on and ride on!!! Nelson, Rotorua, long distance tracks, etc..............


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

So far I have Sayulita/Mascota, Perú, Two weeks in Canada, Moab, and back to Oaxaca planned.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm even more determined now.
My 24 hour race in Jan has been cancelled.
Now thinking maybe winter is the time to do something.


----------



## Xylx (Mar 18, 2005)

YEP. Not putting off travel this year. Taking my daughter a fat bike in Anchorage beginning of February. Riding up front of the plane to minimize contact and AK Air makes everyone mask up. I will do some Kincaid and coastal trail. Might go ride the beach off Kalifornsky Road in Kenai. One last time, if I could arrange a shuttle back from Kasilof.


----------



## Norts60 (Mar 6, 2020)

Been stuck here in Tassie(lots to do here though) for the last couple of years,(not worth going anywhere and we have had 2 short lock downs otherwise in the state you wouldnt know there was a pandemic) been dreaming of getting back to the US to do the GDMBR. Not happening yet.
Instead I am booked on the ferry to the mainland in 28 days. Then set out on the National Trail from Melbourne to Cooktown, 5300kms. I am so looking forward to it. 
2022 is looking good


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Norts60 said:


> Then set out on the National Trail from Melbourne to Cooktown, 5300kms. I am so looking forward to it.
> 2022 is looking good


On the stretch north of Cairns, Black Mountain Rd to the Bump Track, watch out for tree kangaroos in the rainforest bits. The only one I ever saw in 30 odd years in NQ was on that track.
Also if it's anything like it was last time I rode it (over 10 years ago) wear a Buff around your neck, then you won't get your throat cut by the wait-a-whiles. I was a right mess and it was only a little one.

EDIT: In the uncivilised bits, i.e. sth of the Qld border, be careful if you're riding in bushfire season. My brother just missed out on getting crisped back when they had the really bad fires about 2009. 
(Not sure which bit he was on, but they had no idea there were fires because of no phone reception back then, and it was only because his mate's bike broke that they stopped. There's lots of long way from nowhere along that track.  )


----------



## Norts60 (Mar 6, 2020)

Bushfires are always an issue on long rides/hikes. Not many people do a thru hike of PCT or the CDT these days without fire detours( I was lucky).
I am not even trying to think about FNQ at the moment too far in the future.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

I had a pretty big adventure planned for my 50th year, but Covid took that away from me. Now I've lost two summers. For sure, I'm making it happen in 2022. Turning 50 has really shown a light on how little time I have left, and losing two years is a BIG deal at this age.

.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

In 2020 the TV said you couldn't travel but that was untrue. I went to Iceland, Denmark, Czech Republic and Ireland. Flights were dirt cheap and planes were empty. This year was spent on the beach, AZ, J Tree and The Sierra.


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

Nurse Ben said:


> We're trying to go somewhere in February, but we may get skunked out again.
> 
> There's a lot of things to see and do in the USA .... thinking of a van trip to Arizona/New Mexico


If you end up coming to AZ, hit me up. Always great riding here that time of year


----------



## Calsun (May 12, 2021)

People do not seem to appreciate that with the U.S. government allowing the vaccine companies funded by taxpayers to prevent other countries from producing vaccine that overall vaccination rates in Latin America, Africa, and Asia, is around 2%. Even if you do not contract Covid on your trip you may find hotels closed or flights cancelled or tours not available. It is a form of blowback for the selfish actions of our medical industry and politicians. 

For my part in terms of travel 2020 was a loss and so was 2021. For my wife and I the priority is living as long and healthy as possible. Even many of the Covid survivors are experiencing permanent brain, lung, and kidney problems. I would feel very stupid to get Covid as a result of my failure to exercise adequate precautions.


----------



## scribefit (Feb 21, 2017)

Xylx said:


> YEP. Not putting off travel this year. Taking my daughter a fat bike in Anchorage beginning of February. Riding up front of the plane to minimize contact and AK Air makes everyone mask up. I will do some Kincaid and coastal trail. Might go ride the beach off Kalifornsky Road in Kenai. One last time, if I could arrange a shuttle back from Kasilof.


Hey Xylx, I came across your AK adventure plan. I live in Kasilof and ride the beach quite a bit - mostly south of Kasilof river. We typically lose the beach riding due to ice this time of year. We have had really cold conditions with a recent warm up and SW winds have stacked up ice at the high tide line. There is still rideable beach but it's dependent on time and size of low tide. Then you have to scramble down over a big ice coated mess to get to the lower beach. I rode a couple miles of beach last week and it was 5mph and picking my way through the high tide line slush. If you do get down here from Anchorage and tides and weather work out I'd be happy to shuttle you back from a beach ride. I'll
post a couple of recent beach pictures.











i


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

66 years old here and just getting over Covid for the first time. Omicron blew through all three of my vaccines but I had a mild case and sought early treatment. 
I am planning a trip in summer of 2022. Quite possibly the GDMBR but I am not married to it as of yet.


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

2020 was a great traveling year for me. GF was doing most of her work as a student aid online so we packed up the little hatchback every other weekend and went somewhere. 2021 sucked way more since she went back to in classroom and I was trying to save vacation time for this year.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Finishing up the rest of my van build this week and getting my affairs in order. Going to set sail mid to late week. Headed from Oregon straight to North Carolina. 

Plan to be in the southern desert at the end of March. Going to take a deep dive into Bears Ears, Escalante, and the Bookcliffs. An area I've been exploring since the mid-90s but as we know it's endless and I have a lot of time to dedicate there. 

Then cruise back into Oregon. I want to check out the Steens, the Painted Hills and Owyhee Canyon.

Back to where I intend to call home for the first time, McMinnville. Settle in a bit then off to the Wind River range in Wyoming and possibly the Bitterroots. 

This is the sort of thing I used to do with some frequency for about 17 years. However after moving to Oregon 15 years ago I've had a "real" job. Certainly looking forward to the trip but guess I will discover the value of those 15 years of creature comforts and security... Intimately. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

nOOky said:


> We've had a New Zealand trip planned for and paid for 2 years now, they won't let us in. Not without 14 days of quarantining, which we won't do. It's getting old.


We snuck in just under the wire in Feb of 2020. Beautiful country and we'll definitely try and get back (when it opens).

Actually we got in a fair amount of traveling in 2020 and 2021. Hawaii, Alaska, Sun Valley, ID, , Downieville/Graeagle, OR, WA. We've been to NYC this year and are planning a SoCal Beach house for spring break. 

Bike trips on the wish list for this year include Sedona, Phoenix/Tucson, Moab, our home away from home SG/Hurricane, and of course BC (NorthVan, Squamish, Whistler).


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

Let's hope covid does gradually diminish this year. My schedule has updated, I'm hoping to go to California to run Western States 100 (the oldest and most well known 100 miler in the U.S.) in June. In July we are going to Washington state for the wife to run a 100k trail running race. Then in August we are going to France and Switzerland as I am running the UTMB TDS (90 miles with 29,800 feet of gain trail race OMG) and finishing off with Tennessee in September for the wife's 100 mile race. In April we are also going to Arizona to run R2R2R and then do some touristy stuff. I can drive up Bryce Canyon and hike all day it's such a wonderful place imho.


----------



## Happybill68 (Feb 4, 2020)

We have a car trip to New York State planned in may, highlights will be Singer castle for two nights. 

Plus we just booked a trip to England for mid august this year. Just a five day visit but looking forward to it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thustlewhumber (Nov 25, 2011)

Working remote has helped. I built my Landcruiser out (basically put a twin size cot in it) and have done a couple 10 day trips around the PNW and Southern Utah. Heading out tomorrow for a week long trip down the Oregon coast, working and riding during the day.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

First adventure of 2022 underway.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Best to go to a 3rd world like mexico, not nz or australia or canada, better yet go to texas, georgia or florida. Should be some really cheap rates, like after sept 11.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

I "adventure" in some form every chance I get. Aside from some countries not letting us in, as in Canada not allowing us to get to Whistler, I never gave COVID a moments thought. I still travelled with a truck full of MTB buddies as we bounced all over the West for a week or more at a time. I've been to Mexico 4X and I'm planning another trip now, looking to try out Isla Holbox next time.

As far as 2022 itself, I've already been on one trip to SoCal and have MTB trips to PHX, Downieville, Bentonville plus a road trip thru Oregon (Ashland, Oakridge, Ape Canyon, Bellingham and into BC already planned....and that's just MTB'ing. A week of snowboarding in next on the agenda and then 10 days in the BVI in April.

As Andy Dufresne stated...."Get busy living or get busy dying" is the mantra I live by and if you don't know who Andy is, you're already behind and playing catch up.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

k2rider1964 said:


> As Andy Dufresne stated...."Get busy living or get busy dying" is the mantra I live by and if you don't know who Andy is, you're already behind and playing catch up.


I've known too many people who "got busy dying", or spent months in the hospital because they thought covid was a joke, or a lie. Demographics certainly play a role. Not much of a concern for younger people.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

_CJ said:


> I've known too many people who "got busy dying", or spent months in the hospital because they thought covid was a joke, or a lie. Demographics certainly play a role. Not much of a concern for younger people.


....and I have a co-worker AND my very own primary care physician that were dead within a week of getting the vaccine, both within the last month. People die all the time from all sorts of causes. I'm not going to stop living. Oh and nobody in my riding group is young. I'm the youngest in my upper 50's, everybody else is in their 60's and one guy is 70. No hospitalizations but one guy had reduced lung capacity and issues with stamina on the bike for months after getting his vaccine. Hmm....I see a pattern.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

k2rider1964 said:


> ...Hmm....I see a pattern.


And are you comparing that anecdotal pattern to the well documented patterns of the actual statistics?


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

Velobike said:


> And are you comparing that anecdotal pattern to the well documented patterns of the actual statistics?


I can tell you this....my wife has worked in biotech for 24 years. The lead scientist for her company was "borrowed" to work on the Pfizer vaccine project and lets just say after seeing how long it takes to properly test and vet a vaccine, I don't believe anything, including your "actual statistics", coming from the media or government.


----------



## Philco (Dec 31, 2021)

Being locked down for 2 years made people negative. Look at that poor guy in Texas prison solitary confinement for 27 years, Dennis Hope. He's still happy to breath, for some reason he wants to make it to tomorrow.

Whatever you do in 2022, there's Hope...Dennis Hope..to remind you that you doing okay above ground. That's the Adventure.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

k2rider1964 said:


> I can tell you this....my wife has worked in biotech for 24 years. The lead scientist for her company was "borrowed" to work on the Pfizer vaccine project and lets just say after seeing how long it takes to properly test and vet a vaccine, I don't believe anything, including your "actual statistics", coming from the media or government.


I'd sooner rely on 'statistics' than anecdotes though.

But if you want anecdotal, ICU doctors in this country are saying that the majority of people in the ICU these days are the anti-vacs, anti-mask crowd. The rest of the population are still susceptible to it, but very few are severely affected.

It is however your choice. Just don't go spreading it.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

supposed to go on a European adventure this summer.

the whole Russia/Ukraine thing is putting a healthy amount of doubt into whether that will actually happen.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Harold said:


> supposed to go on a European adventure this summer.
> 
> the whole Russia/Ukraine thing is putting a healthy amount of doubt into whether that will actually happen.


Us too. We have some September reservations already made in Croatia, Slovenia, Slovakia, and Czechia that have us holding our breath.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

sgltrak said:


> Us too. We have some September reservations already made in Croatia, Slovenia, Slovakia, and Czechia that have us holding our breath.


Belgium (maybe the Netherlands), Germany, and Czechia for us in June. It didn't even occur to my wife to be thinking about world events until I mentioned it last night.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I wouldn't mind going to Ukraine and doing some dark tourism.


----------



## LVLBTY (Jul 15, 2020)

Booked a Moab UT mountain biking trip with several riding buddies. We head out on April 18th, this is going to be an epic riding adventure for me and I'm so glad I'm in shape to enjoy it too. Cheers to us old guys that can hang with (or lead sometimes) the young riders.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Vaccinated (good work Pfizer) and enjoying the riding and racing this year.
Just got my first car so every race is an adventure


----------

